# Huge Florida Middle Grounds & Vicinity CATCH



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Huge Florida Middle Grounds & Vicinity CATCH

The Florida Middle Grounds and vicinity are natural fish aquariums and second home to Hubbard Marina's Florida Fisherman ll.

The fish-rich fabulous Florida Middle Grounds covers a 460 square mile area in the northeastern Gulf of Mexico. Middle Ground ridges can stretch as much as 40 miles long, and 10 miles wide. Water depths range from 80 feet on the ridge crests to more than 150 feet in the many troughs. The Grounds is home to 170 known species of mostly Tropical fish. The Middle Grounds community relies upon the existence of the Loop Current. The Loop Current is a warm ocean current that flows northward between Cuba and the Yucatan Peninsula. 

One thing about Florida, wherever there is water, there are fish to be caught. As we prepare to board the Florida Fisherman ll, our home away from home for next 39 hours, we see people of all ages enjoying what the Sunshine state has to offer:

We are ready; good and ready. Come along as together we explore some of the very best Florida has to offer. If you have never fished the Grounds you have absolutely no idea what you are missing.
It's a ride you will never forget!
Let's get ready for a 'Huge Florida Middle Grounds & Vicinity CATCH!' 

Mr. Craig Scott, fishing spot #2 on the Florida Fisherman ll.

And now the rest of the story...Let's GO!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Florida has something for everyone:



Before we hit our bunks for the 100 mile run to the far corners of the Grounds & vicinity, it's Tammy time:

And now, let the fights begin. Leading the way is New port Richey's own Ms. Darlene Pachios:

Following Darlene's lead, eighth grade honor roll student Master Max Geller:

The fights are on-going:



Sun-up! The very best is yet to come; we hope:

It's looking good; really GOOD!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Lunch time! When Tammy goes Mexican we all win:

Darlene continues to show us how it's done. Mark, you can be proud of that sister of yours, I know Will is.

Remember guys & gals, gag grouper season is open the remainder of the year:



Sundown Saturday evening. We are still close to 100 miles off Madeira Beach, Florida. Let's go home! 

But first...it's Tammy time:

Take us home Captain John:

Talk about a smooth, comfortable, ride home...Thank you Captain:


Those smiles are for real:

Max (L), and Eric Geller:


Ms. Darlene Pachios, New Port Richey, & brother Mr. Mark Thomas, Port Charlotte, Florida:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Mr. Craig Scott:

Captain Garett Hubbard is so proud of Scott. Scott's 28.3 pound gag grouper won the grouper jack pot. The American red jack pot winner hit the scales at 10.8 pounds; mangrove snapper 6.9:

Hope you enjoyed the pictures from our 'Huge Florida Middle Grounds & Vicinity CATCH' as much as we enjoyed bringing them to you. 
Be sure to 'catch' the action in this short 'action-packed' video of our trip:







For those who want to see more of what a Florida Head Boat looks like, check out the following video:

https://youtu.be/GGzgs9NVAT0

Until next time, only the best from the Sunshine State:
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Another great haul. Looks like more Gags and Red Snapper this time. A few Mingo too. Great pics and post. Thanks.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! The gags & red snapper were on fire. We lost far more gags than we caught. Were using snapper tackle a good deal of the time. The entire boat, 41 guest, limited out (2 day limit) on red snapper. Ended up with 250 mangos.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Do you guys normally catch Vermilion?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

We catch plenty of vermilion snapper. Both the Middle Grounds & Elbow are loaded.


----------

